# HSS models for Canadians -- coming to calgary



## kevin.decelles (Oct 10, 2017)

I picked up on a post from the hobbymachinist forum whereby a set of HSS cutter models were being circulated so newbies could view proper form as we prepare for grinding our own cutters

I signed up and have the models headed to calgary , if you are interested , lookup this post in hobbymachinist  and pm the organizer to get on the list

I'm currently set to return these to the USA after I'm done , would be a shame if there are others local who could benefit

Models for grinding HSS Lathe Tools

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...-grinding-HSS-Lathe-Tools.62111/&share_type=t


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jwest7788 (Oct 11, 2017)

Take lots of pictures! I am keen to see.


----------



## Dabbler (Oct 11, 2017)

A really great idea!


----------

